# Nuremberg International Toy Fair



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Any word yet...they opened today?


----------



## themole (Jan 6, 2008)

The Nurnberg Toy Fair did open alright with the news,still not yet on this website that Maerklin/Trix/LGB/Kingsbridge have gone insolvent.Alyn


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By themole on 02/06/2009 3:09 AM
The Nurnberg Toy Fair did open alright with the news,still not yet on this website that Maerklin/Trix/LGB/Kingsbridge have gone insolvent.Alyn

You haven't been reading the posts here then Alyn.

There are *three* threads about the insolvency, the first on the Public Forum started by me *four* days ago.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All I have found on large scale so far poking around on the European forums were some new stuff from Kiss. I have found a lot of N scale, slotcar and armor model info, but not so much trains.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! well Garrett maybe there will be some new info forthcoming from the Show soon. 

I doubt if many American manufacturers have released new items, most seem to have done that already, but European manufacturers use the Show as their showcase so hopefully the modeler who follows European outline has something to look forward to.







???


----------

